# 2 humminbird si transducers



## Hookm n cookm (Apr 2, 2013)

I recently got my solix si+ g3. I run a Lund fisherman. The transducer seams to be way to big for an aluminum boat without the motor blocking one side. I’ve done hrs of research and watched countless YouTube videos. I’m now thinking I’ve got to drop another $350-$400 to get the full si view. Hoping someone has a workaround. I’ve done A LOT of searching for the fix with no luck without spending the cash. Help would be greatly appreciate, or if someone has a ducer they would like to sell. Thanks


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Side imaging is done at low speed, so you can just tilt your big motor up so it is out of the way when using Side imaging. That is what I do on my boat.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I think there was a subject on this with everyone chiming in, but I can’t find it. Maybe someone else can find it


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

BankAngler said:


> Side imaging is done at low speed, so you can just tilt your big motor up so it is out of the way when using Side imaging. That is what I do on my boat.


X2- i do the same on an 18ft aluminum triton. not sure how the OPs transom is set up exactly but would think he could do the same. even when my motor is down i still getting readings on the port side (ducer is mounted on starboard) but i can watch the screen clear up as i raise the motor. i would put it on your boat and try it before jumping to 2 ducers. worst case scenario you ll already have one side mounted. i remember thinking when i installed mine that there is no way this is going to get a return with the motor in the way but it works great.


----------



## Hookm n cookm (Apr 2, 2013)

I hope you guys are rite definitely going to try it first. I had to trim up for my Helix g1 si but the solix g3 si transducer is probably 4x longer. I’ll try to post some pictures later. Thanks


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Hookm n cookm said:


> I hope you guys are rite definitely going to try it first. I had to trim up for my Helix g1 si but the solix g3 si transducer is probably 4x longer. I’ll try to post some pictures later. Thanks


sorry i missed that it was solix. i m only familiar with the helix units. but still hope it will work for you.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

is this the "one transducer does it all"?

on YouTube, Doug Vahrenberg has some great videos regarding this exact issue. transducer placement...


----------



## Hookm n cookm (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes it is the 3 in 1. I seen that video by Doug. He has a jack plate unlike my Lund. Wish I could have a setup like his. He has a lot of good videos on several HB products


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Hookm n cookm said:


> Yes it is the 3 in 1. I seen that video by Doug. He has a jack plate unlike my Lund. Wish I could have a setup like his. He has a lot of good videos on several HB products


yes, i have even spoke directly with many of the folks on the mfg side of the industry and they don't know their products as well as the guys on the water. from my personal observations, not many of the folks developing stuff in this industry are into boating and even less into fishing. all corporate types and geeks with no on the water experience or aspirations...


----------

